# new coder  needs help - coders opinions



## ggparker14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am unsure of CPT.  Looking at 52648.  Would like other coders opinions. Any help is appreciated.

operation:: cystoscopy, urethral dilation of urethral stricture with laser with diode laser 1470 nanometes, prostatectomy and TUR of prostate.

procedure: cystoscopy revealed a mild stricture of the proximal bulbous urethra which was dilated with Buren sounds to 29-French. Using the laser cystoscope and the 1000 micron fiber with a night-angle lens 1470 diode laser prostatectomy was performed creating an open prostatic fossa. At this point the laser malfunctioned and the remainder of the prostatectomy was achieved with the 26-French Storz continuous flow rectoscope loop creating a nice opened pear-shaped fossa preserving the verumontanum, external sphincter and ureteral orifices. All chips were evacuated with the Ellik evacuator. A 22 three-way catheter with a 30mL balloon was placed.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 25, 2011)

52601


----------



## larsenmm (Nov 23, 2011)

*Why not 52648?*

If they are doing laser procedure why would you use 52601 instead of 52648?  What about bipolar vaporization of the prostate?  Thank you.


----------

